# Anyone know how to get the stink of mice out a toolbox?



## wood4heat (May 6, 2019)

I’ve got a nice Matco box that spent a some time in storage. I decided to start using it over the weekend and discover mice have been nesting in it. I cleaned out all of their nest materials, removed the drawer liners, and Clorox wiped the crap out of everything. I’ve got new drawer liners to go in it but I don't want to install them until I figure out how to get rid of the stink! Can anyone tell me how to do that???


----------



## capetrees (May 6, 2019)

paint the entire interior.


----------



## wood4heat (May 6, 2019)

capetrees said:


> paint the entire interior.


Thanks, I have thought about that. I would like to try that as a last resort. The interior paint is in good shape and I’d hate to cover it if I don’t have to. Seems like there would be something that would remove this. I might try a “pet odor eliminator” from the pet store. Just thought someone here might have dealt with this and offer another solution.


----------



## sb47 (May 6, 2019)

Just give it some time and let mother nature take care of it. The smell will dissipate over time.


----------



## billyboy (May 6, 2019)

Charcoal brickets will help. Time will help the most. Dawn dishsoap might also help. It's a strong cleaner.


----------



## wood4heat (May 6, 2019)

billyboy said:


> Charcoal brickets will help. Time will help the most. Dawn dishsoap might also help. It's a strong cleaner.



Charcoal briquettes??? Would that be similar to using baking soda? I thought about that also.


----------



## grizz55chev (May 6, 2019)

wood4heat said:


> Charcoal briquettes??? Would that be similar to using baking soda? I thought about that also.


Dawn dish soap, hydrogen peroxide and baking soda, wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## knockbill (May 6, 2019)

...and dry the drawers in the sun...


----------



## Nathan Graff (May 6, 2019)

You'll have to pull the drawers out and clean everything behind and under the drawers. Dawn dish soap to take the urine off, baking soda and charcoal to neutralize and absorb the smell, and lots of time to dry. Mice find their way by following urine trails. Best to get rid of that totally.


----------



## wood4heat (May 6, 2019)

Thanks all. When I get home I will pull each of the drawers and clean them again. I’ll try the peroxide and leave them out to dry in the sun tomorrow. While they are out I’ll clean and maybe spray paint the inside of the cabinet. I’m also gonna seal up and potential rodent entry points. Grease the slides before I put it back together and hope it is odor free. If so I will install my new drawer liners and load it with tools!

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## capetrees (May 6, 2019)

https://www.google.com/search?sourc........0....1..gws-wiz.....0..0i131.YQGJ-hVH_6s


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (May 6, 2019)

Sorry, have to say it. Throw a skunk in it.


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 7, 2019)

Coffee helps with absorbing odor also.


----------



## old guy (May 7, 2019)

Skunk smell beats mouse smell all day long.


----------



## wood4heat (May 11, 2019)

Got the nasty mice smell out! This morning I cut my new drawer liners and put them in. I am still trying to come up with a solution for the busted drawer slide so the top drawer is still out but that won’t stop me from loading the lower drawers. Now comes the fun part, damn this thing has a lot of space!


----------

